# e36 / e90 wheel offset question



## sillyocis (Dec 21, 2011)

I have searched and searched and found that e90 wheels will fit easily on an e36 body style. I found a set of style 157 wheels that I am told came off a 328i and based on wheel style I determine it is an e90. the tires mounted are 225/45/17's. On ebay I found the wheels specs on the new wheel and it lists the offset as 34. I have found repeatedly that offsets of less than 35 will not fit. This 98 328i is also lowered slightly and I feel that will only compound my problem. adding spacers will INCREASE my offset right? or is it the other way around? damn. The price is really really right for these. so right they may be stolen! any input would be greatly appreciated. I will continue searching as wellbut I have been at it for hours now. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, spacers will make rubbing on the fenders worse since it pushes the wheels out further...essentially lowering the effective offset.


----------



## r33p04s (Jan 28, 2012)

if the price is right buy them

i have the style 159 on my e36... same exact measurements

et35 is the lowest recommended offset...they will rub ever so slightly (by 1mm) then stop rubbing after a couple miles when the plastic wears down in the wheel after a couple dips

spacers just push them out further


----------

